# pet travel



## indiya2002 (Jul 13, 2012)

Can somebody give me an average cost of flying a dog from uk to cyprus 
all pet passport needs covered and other treatments will be done prior to flight


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

indiya2002 said:


> Can somebody give me an average cost of flying a dog from uk to cyprus
> all pet passport needs covered and other treatments will be done prior to flight


It depends on the size of the dog and therefore the size of the box its in. They are just freight to the airlines.

Our medium size dog cost us around £550 which was about 10x times the price of our tickets at the time.

It ain't cheap.

Pete


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

It pays to shop around and ask for several quotes as there can be a substantial difference in the price. I was originally quoted £1400 from a local company for our small King Charles Spaniel but after shopping around I have decided to go with Pet Air Uk costing just over £800 with the hope of us all being on the same flight. 

Kelly


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Uk-Scots said:


> It pays to shop around and ask for several quotes as there can be a substantial difference in the price. I was originally quoted £1400 from a local company for our small King Charles Spaniel but after shopping around I have decided to go with Pet Air Uk costing just over £800 with the hope of us all being on the same flight.
> 
> Kelly


I presume you are talking about an all inclusive service and not just the flight cost.

Pete


----------



## sophia1965 (Sep 16, 2009)

indiya2002 said:


> Can somebody give me an average cost of flying a dog from uk to cyprus
> all pet passport needs covered and other treatments will be done prior to flight


Hi i dug this link up for you ....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...ving-cyprus/29349-bringing-dog-uk-cyprus.html

as it is packed with loads of information for you to consider....i am planning to use thompsons myself and also pick a flight time so your pet is not in transit during the hottest periods. 


Oh and welcome to the site, keep us posted as to how you get on 

best wishes


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

The £1400 was all inclusive but with Pet Air Uk her custom made crate is included and I do the paper work which is getting her rabies jag, passport, tape & tick worm treatment & fit to fly certificate. A company member meets me at the uk airport & checks her in. So you could say the cost covers her crate & flight, but if you look at the post from 2009 it was £609 for the flight, £79 for crate then £226 for vet fees! So prob work out about the same now but I only paid about £70 for passport & rabies Jag! And I can't imagine the last treatment being much more!

Best of luck 

Kelly x


----------



## Glenys (Feb 6, 2012)

We are about to return to the UK with our two rescued Cyprus cats! With Monarch airlines on the same flight as ourselves, it cost £640 for the two, plus €35 each for the correct size IATA approved boxes. I kept their pet passports renewed yearly since I found them both near death, with cats returning to the UK there is now no need to have the tick worm treatment as well, or the 24 hr before flight checkup, my vet in Cyprus wasn't aware of this, I took the information in for him.

To be honest I wouldn't bring animals here, after years of worrying about my two, wether they will survive the six months of the year they could get shot by hunters, poisened by evil individuals or even bitten by a snake, I'm relieved to be taking them back. In my small village three expat dogs have been poisoned and animals on the whole are not well thought of. The motorway daily shows how many stray dogs get killed here, often in bits on the highway. My granddaughter witnessed this happening on her trip in from the airport, she's only 11 and it ruined her holiday. I know many tourists have a shock when they witness suffering animals. Expats are very different in their outlook and many now struggle to help with abandoned and shockingly cruel cases, without govt help here, the municipality dog pounds are unbelievablely bad and stray dogs caught and put in them end up dying. It's all available to see by just googling animal cruelty in Cyprus. It's very overt here and you can't avoid it, and those expats who leave and abandon animals here too are equally dispicable. Not enough is done about it, and there are no animal police. 

To be honest it's not the only reason we are returning after all these years, but it's certainly a relief that they will be safer.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately Cyprus is no different from other Mediterranean countries such as Spain, Portugal, Italy etc. However I have seen a gradual increase in the number of Cypriots who do care. The first time I lived in Cyprus there were large packs of feral dogs roaming the streets in Limassol and I had more than one very scary encounter with them while pushing my baby son in his pram. Thank god that is a thing of the past and now you see only single strays which often end up in the back of some expats car(mine included) and taken to one of the shelters.
Many of my Cypriot friends feel the same as I do about the way some of their countrymen treat animals but it will take a long time to educate them about these things. 
However some people forget that there is also a lot of animal cruelty in the UK. Just look on the RSPCAs website to see that for yourself. 
The main difference is that you don't also have the poisoning and snakes to contend with.


----------



## Glenys (Feb 6, 2012)

Animal cruelty by indifferent people is everywhere, including the UK, the difference is people if caught are prosecuted, named and shamed and generally ostracised for their anti social behaviour towards animals. The RSPCA and in the US ASPCA have their work cut out for them, sadly in Cyprus there isn't anyone except the sterling work done by various vets and extremely badly underfunded shelters, run by unpaid volunteers, the govt frankly doesn't give a monkeys!! 

The overt cruelty is exposed on Facebook by a new group in Cyprus who are trying to shock the authorities into action, but nothing works. Saying there isn't a large problem re animal welfare won't make it go away, apathy is no good in getting it stopped.

I've lived here long enough to see very little change, my vet says that expats who leave with their animals make his workload a lot slimmer as locals don't bring their pets for treatment the same way we do.

If you are a strong animal lover coming to live in Cyprus from the UK, you need to know what you will witness and be prepared to deal with it. If you can, then fine...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Glenys said:


> Animal cruelty by indifferent people is everywhere, including the UK, the difference is people if caught are prosecuted, named and shamed and generally ostracised for their anti social behaviour towards animals. The RSPCA and in the US ASPCA have their work cut out for them, sadly in Cyprus there isn't anyone except the sterling work done by various vets and extremely badly underfunded shelters, run by unpaid volunteers, the govt frankly doesn't give a monkeys!!
> 
> The overt cruelty is exposed on Facebook by a new group in Cyprus who are trying to shock the authorities into action, but nothing works. Saying there isn't a large problem re animal welfare won't make it go away, apathy is no good in getting it stopped.
> 
> ...


After 18 months of living here it is the hardest, saddest hurdle I am still trying to climb over. Doing volunteer work at one of the better dog shelters here on the island is bittersweet, you see first hand the cruelty, but also the unconditional love that is returned by these poor souls.

The hunting season is upon us again and in troup the Cypriots looking for dogs, there are some who look after their dogs, but the shelter management are very selective in who they will rehome to in that area.

But you are right, some returning expats have no shame or conscience.


----------

